
Google Likely Out Of Wireless Spectrum Auction, And Happy - nickb
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/02/06/auction-wireless-spectrum-tech-wire-cx_ew_0206auction.html
======
Hexstream
Whoever coined the term " _welcome_ screen" should be shot.

The concept is the complete antithesis of the connotations. I don't feel
welcome at all with "welcome" screens, it's more like getting bitchslapped.

PS: "In your face" advertising is already insulting enough as it is without
hypocrisically trying to pass it off as a service to the victim. (Am I the
only one to loathe 90% of the advertising?)

------
ekanes
Direct link to the aricle: [http://www.forbes.com/2008/02/06/auction-wireless-
spectrum-t...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/02/06/auction-wireless-spectrum-
tech-wire-cx_ew_0206auction_print.html)

